# Plastic Re-Cycling Enzyme



## Mike (Sep 30, 2020)

A plastic eating enzyme has been discovered, then,
they also found that if it is linked with another enzyme
they work at double to six times the speed to get rid of
plastic waste and turn it back to its constituent parts.

If they put it into the rivers and harbours to get rid of
the stuff, I wonder how the plastic Cabin Cruisers will
do, they are made of plastic, at least the older ones are.

The newer ones are made of carbon-fibre, but the bond
is plastic and the paint, plus they all cost a fortune to buy,
your insurance will be "Null and Void" I fear.

https://edition.cnn.com/2020/09/29/world/plastic-eating-super-enzyme-scli-intl-scn/index.html

Mike.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 30, 2020)

I worry about the unintended consequences of all of these new _miracle munchers_ that science comes up with to save the world.

The way my luck runs it would get into the drinking water and attack the plastic in my dentures, or the various hip, knee, heart, replacement joints, and valves.

IMO it would be smarter, cheaper, and safer if we adjusted the way we live to coexist with nature in a sustainable way.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 30, 2020)

It sounds like a great discovery. It just needs to be handled sensibly and efficiently. Sadly, such virtues are in short supply!


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 1, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I worry about the unintended consequences of all of these new _miracle munchers_ that science comes up with to save the world.
> 
> The way my luck runs it would get into the drinking water and attack the plastic in my dentures, or the various hip, knee, heart, replacement joints, and valves.
> 
> IMO it would be smarter, cheaper, and safer if we adjusted the way we live to coexist with nature in a sustainable way.


As sad as it is true. We are just too lazy to give a ****.


----------

